# Rout Patron Hinges Safely



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

David and I have been working on this and yesterday the solution occured to me : a piece of pine with a rabbit and a hole and pin on each end holds these small pieces securely. No more routed fingertips!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

a good way to get those routed, nice jig there andy, you and david did well…......


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Always like safer ways to do things. So does my doctor.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

wow andy

you did it

and a whole box full

now you got smooth sailing

excellent !

for those that don't know
grizz and i both came up with this hinge
at about the same time

his is on this box









to be seen here

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60646

thanks andy
and grizz

great work guys


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Dang- I have never given Grizz any credit! Sorry Grizz. Now I'll have to start calling them Grizz/Patron hinges ( or how bout GP hinges for short?)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

great idea Andy this will work im using on a project ,


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Andy,

Great design on your hinge jig. Just a thought, but what if the area of the rabbit under the hinge were made in the shape of your hinge? You could rough this on a band saw, drill the hole, put it in your jig, then you could use a straight cutting pattern bit to cut the roughed out shape to final form. Then use the above jig with a ball bearing bit to route the edges, flip the hinge and do the final side. The net result would be that you could do all the routing operations with just one jig. Just thinking.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ingenious! Very nifty


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Andy,

Sorry the program won't let me delete this duplicate. Must have thick fingered something.

Great design on your hinge jig. Just a thought, but what if the area of the rabbit under the hing were made in the shape of your hinge? You could rough this on a band saw, then you could use a straight cutting pattern bit to cut the roughed out shape to final form. Then use the above jig, with a ball bearilng top to route the edges, flip it and do the final side. Just thinking…but that way one jig would do it all.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*G*reat *P*erforming *A*mazing hinges
by Andy (gfadvm)


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Al- these are too easy to cut out with the band saw and finish with the spindle sander to try routing them. Plus I use a lot of wood that is not 'router friendly'. David- That could work but I wasn't part of the inventing. I just stole them!


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

do i have to pay a roialty or can i just steal them for an up coming box


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Send the checks to Grizz and Patron


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

very cleaver* Andy*


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

These are next on my list, Thanks *Andy, Patron and Grizz*


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Something like this could be useful for this too.
http://www.amazon.com/MLCS-9542-Safety-Small-Holder/dp/B000NDOTB0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1369957908&sr=8-2&keywords=mlcs


----------

